
Ask HN: As a Web Dev working only 60%, how would you use the 40% free time? - patrickkk
How would you fill the 40% in a meaningful and profitable way?
======
retSava
Health, to a large extent. Everything is more fun and less stressful (to the
mind and body) if you are somewhat fit. It feels good to feel your body work
when you do something heavy. This also include things like hiking in a forest
(or whatnot), trying out things like making a fire out in the woods. Try it,
if you haven't already.

edit to add, it is by extension profitable to focus on your health, but in
less obvious ways.

------
mial
As a software engineer working 60% as well, I'm currently using my 40% for
studying towards a degree in a non-tech field (social sciences). I'm glad that
my country (Switzerland) has such low tuition fees which makes that kind of
continuing education possible.

